# Weather and scent...



## dominobrown (30 December 2017)

Can any one 'in the know' please tell me how different weather conditions effect the scent.
I keep finding lost foxhounds, especially when it is cold and snowy. 
Nigel the hound worked out that pantry door isnt secure yet and manged to eat a whole box of crackers before being collected by the huntsman. He had been lost for 4 days poor thing. Think the lost some last week too.
Nevermind Nigel... anyways, how does yhe weather effect scent?


----------



## popsdosh (31 December 2017)

dominobrown said:



			Can any one 'in the know' please tell me how different weather conditions effect the scent.
I keep finding lost foxhounds, especially when it is cold and snowy. 
Nigel the hound worked out that pantry door isnt secure yet and manged to eat a whole box of crackers before being collected by the huntsman. He had been lost for 4 days poor thing. Think the lost some last week too.
Nevermind Nigel... anyways, how does yhe weather effect scent?
		
Click to expand...

Cold and wet improves scenting and warm and mild tends to make things worse. Hence why some of the best lines have always been late afternoon just before dusk when things are cooling down. 
More lost hounds tend to occur when there is a good scent as the whole pack travel faster so stragglers get left.


----------



## dominobrown (31 December 2017)

Thank you, that makes sense.


----------

